# Mini split HVAC in finished room over garage.



## Partsman41953 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello,

I am trying to do something about how cold in the winter and hot in the summer my finished room over the garage is (FROG) and I was thinking about a mini-split system. I had an HVAC company come out to the house and the first one told me to go with a floor mounted unit on the inside as the knee walls are straight but the rest of the wall tapers to 45 degrees. I only have around 12" above my window so I do not think that would work. I was also told that if I put a floor mounted system in that the entire room would not get controlled properly as it sits too low. What would you suggest? I was thinking of seeing if I could fabricate a bracket of some sort and put behind the indoor part of the mini split and mount it on the 45 degree wall. I am not sure if that would work or not. I am open for any suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

